# PLEASE HELP WITH TURBO!!!



## Alti_rd (Jun 13, 2005)

i am desperately trying to find a bolt-on turbo for a 2000 altima but have been having no luck. my car haas the 2.4L KA24DE DOHC Twin Cam Engine.
If you could help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you can make almost any turbo work. if i were you, ide find a t25/t28 for sale, then find a manifold to bolt it up to. then go from there with a custom kit.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive never seen a kit for an altima(of course i dont own an altima so i would never look for one to begin with) but id do what the previous guy suggested and look for a turbo of my choice, and then locate a manifold(if not have one custom made) and proceed with making my own kit..its not really hard.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

The boys are right all you need is a turbo, and do fab up a manifold. You could probably have a decent machine shop design a manifold to hook that beast up to. Google the info or search on the turbo forums


----------



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

bump old but search for the F-max turbo kit for the 1st gen , its not different


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

There are probably a thousand people in the world that have asked this question. I'm only telling you to search google because it probably has been asked before, and someone will probably have gone through with. Search google first to see if there is a kit, or a specific turbo for your engine that someone reccomends to use... Then if you can't find anything, then go the custom route .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sentra2nr said:


> The boys are right all you need is a turbo, and do fab up a manifold. You could probably have a decent machine shop design a manifold to hook that beast up to. Google the info or search on the turbo forums



no, those aren't the only 2 things you need.

please tell him EVERYTHING he needs for a safe kit. there's more to it than the simplest most obvious 2 parts.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

chimmike said:


> no, those aren't the only 2 things you need.
> 
> please tell him EVERYTHING he needs for a safe kit. there's more to it than the simplest most obvious 2 parts.


yeah many numerous parts fuel man. all oil lines. intercooler and piping. gotta get the down pipe to hook to your exauhst and bov. its not cheap i looked into making a custom kit for my ga then decided forget that way too much work. not for an amature thats so for sure ::not emplying your an amature just stating::...im not turbo expert sure theres still somthin else missing


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Skoodles said:


> yeah many numerous parts fuel man. all oil lines. intercooler and piping. gotta get the down pipe to hook to your exauhst and bov. its not cheap i looked into making a custom kit for my ga then decided forget that way too much work. not for an amature thats so for sure ::not emplying your an amature just stating::...im not turbo expert sure theres still somthin else missing



haha, tons of parts still missing from your list. honestly, you dont need a "kit" to make a turbo setup. you can piece yourself one easily.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry but there is the settings part too
You can have all the necesary parts well assembled (even fancy with chrome and stainless all the way) but without a proper engine management you can end with a broken engine...
You must look for a mechanic also that has experience with turbo'ed' engines (aftermarket kits) so he can save you from trouble and grief
Hope it helps


----------

